# USB to Ethernet Adapter for Hacked HR10-250 available on the market?



## digitalant (Oct 4, 2002)

I of course know about the NetGear FA120 and I've been reading about V1 Linksys 200m. 

Are there any currently new on the market available alternatives? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

In the Zipper Wiki, I believe that there is a list of compatible adapters.


----------



## toohip (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

toohip said:


>


I can never find this one in the store near me. I'm in there about every two weeks or more often and it is never in stock.


----------



## Smuuth (Sep 21, 2005)

This one works: http://www.provantage.com/trendnet-tu2-et100~7TDWR012.htm
I think it is also available at some Best Buy stores, though I don't know the price.


----------



## utnorris (Sep 14, 2005)

I have the HR10-250 and I use the Netgear US200B version 2 and get very good results. You can also pick up one from 9thtee.com or DVRupgrade.com.

I am still trying to find a wireless adapter that works with the 10-250, so far no luck.


Hope that helps,

Utnorris


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

utnorris said:


> I have the HR10-250 and I use the Netgear US200B version 2 and get very good results. You can also pick up one from 9thtee.com or DVRupgrade.com.
> 
> I am still trying to find a wireless adapter that works with the 10-250, so far no luck.
> 
> ...


Use a wired connection and a bridge.


----------



## digitalant (Oct 4, 2002)

Smuuth said:


> This one works: http://www.provantage.com/trendnet-tu2-et100~7TDWR012.htm
> I think it is also available at some Best Buy stores, though I don't know the price.


That is the same one that they sell at DVRupgrade! I didn't know that worked for a hacked 10-250. Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## Smuuth (Sep 21, 2005)

digitalant said:


> That is the same one that they sell at DVRupgrade! I didn't know that worked for a hacked 10-250. Thanks for the guidance.


You're welcome.


----------

